# Thinking of starting PC repair business - part time - need advice



## hooneey

Hi guys, wanted to start a parttime business of PC repair from house.
I can install OS , softwares and even troubleshoot pc's,
if there is any issue , i dont know about...i'm really good at google and fixing it.
can even change hardware ( have all the knowledge of hardware)....but never assembled any pc ( from scratch).

have helpd alot ppl having problrm with dere computers.

i am ccna n mictp certified ......

so shld i do any course ( if so which)..or shd i start it?

or what? if i start it part time ...one day i want to do it fulltime.


plz guide me through this important n tough time.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Maybe A+ would help.

Also on a personal note, watch your grammar and spelling when dealing with customers.

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee

what he said ^

plus the fact in these hard economic times you will need a lot of money behind you, good advertising to promote your businesses and do a lot of hard work to get your business up and running.


----------



## enocperez

Go for it. I stared my company when I was 16 years old. My dad told me too and help me. It does not take a lot money just time to study. Knowing is every thing in this bushiness. I was alway fixing friends and family's computers for free. My dad said why not make some money. If you are good and take care of your customer they will take care of you. Word of month is the best tool for any company. Good luck.


----------



## JMPC

Just a few tips off the top of my head:

If you're just getting started, start with the things you really know well. It's not a good idea to learn as you go on someone's computer. 

Keep good records of all transactions. Have the customer sign a disclaimer before you start any work so they understand the risks involved.

You may need to start out by charging less than anyone in your area just to get a few customers. Give out business cards so your customers can pass them on to other people. 

Always perform a backup before you do any work so you have something to go back on.

You may want to consider working for someone who has an already established business just for the experience.

Follow up after the service to be sure everything is working well and the customer is happy.


----------



## hooneey

enocperez said:


> Go for it. I stared my company when I was 16 years old. My dad told me too and help me. It does not take a lot money just time to study. Knowing is every thing in this bushiness. I was alway fixing friends and family's computers for free. My dad said why not make some money. If you are good and take care of your customer they will take care of you. Word of month is the best tool for any company. Good luck.





JMPC said:


> Just a few tips off the top of my head:
> 
> If you're just getting started, start with the things you really know well. It's not a good idea to learn as you go on someone's computer.
> 
> Keep good records of all transactions. Have the customer sign a disclaimer before you start any work so they understand the risks involved.
> 
> You may need to start out by charging less than anyone in your area just to get a few customers. Give out business cards so your customers can pass them on to other people.
> 
> Always perform a backup before you do any work so you have something to go back on.
> 
> You may want to consider working for someone who has an already established business just for the experience.
> 
> Follow up after the service to be sure everything is working well and the customer is happy.



thnxs i need this encouragement...

see i know how to instal windows.....software and do all trouble shoot,

BUT 

for example -- PC in our store was really slow , so i ran spybot .......but in return it left pc in even worse condition.......
like 
1. no excel file which we had is opening ...its showing no data which we have entered, if i repair file and save it....it starts behaving like dat again.

2.all icons from task bar deleted.

further n further.

I JUST WANT TO knw how do we trouble shoot this scenario? 

if i can troubleshoot it ...n make it work as earlier .....dat will be big booster.

any help on dat.


----------



## Basementgeek

Spybot is OK program, but really can't do much

I guess that is why many shops back up the important documents, wipe the HD and re load everything.

We use several different programs here, but you have to trained on how to use them, read the logs they produce and then figure what to do next. A lot of times you will be dealing with "malware" that are causing the problems.

BG


----------



## hooneey

Basementgeek said:


> We use several different programs here, but you have to trained on how to use them, read the logs they produce and then figure what to do next. A lot of times you will be dealing with "malware" that are causing the problems.
> 
> BG



can u plzz explain in detail..........


----------



## Basementgeek

If you are looking for a "magic bullet" programs to fix malware problems, they don't exist, you must go through training to learn which ones to use and how to use them.

Training can take a year just to get through the basics.

BG


----------



## hooneey

Basementgeek said:


> If you are looking for a "magic bullet" programs to fix malware problems, they don't exist, you must go through training to learn which ones to use and how to use them.
> 
> Training can take a year just to get through the basics.
> 
> BG


HOW on earth u thought i'm asking for a magic bullet?

i was jus askin for steps to follow.

for any work which exist in this world....we have certain steps to follow.....

so if u can tell me dat and put some light on it....so dat atleast i can try something.


----------



## Basementgeek

It was very easy to figure out that you were looking for easy way out, i.e.
magic bullet. Your style of writing tells me that your are in a big hurry. You can't be in a big hurry, attention to detail is every thing.

Here is the advice we hand out for computers running slow:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html

If you want to see what all is involved working on malware problems please visit:

Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

Look around that forum and you will get an idea what all is involved.

A word of caution, don't run any of the programs you see on your own or you will be fixing door stops (Dead PC's)

BG


----------



## hooneey

Basementgeek said:


> It was very easy to figure out that you were looking for easy way out, i.e.
> magic bullet. Your style of writing tells me that your are in a big hurry. You can't be in a big hurry, attention to detail is every thing.
> 
> Here is the advice we hand out for computers running slow:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html
> 
> If you want to see what all is involved working on malware problems please visit:
> 
> Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum
> 
> Look around that forum and you will get an idea what all is involved.
> 
> A word of caution, don't run any of the programs you see on your own or you will be fixing door stops (Dead PC's)
> 
> BG



thnxs for this buddy.


----------



## hooneey

can any body tell me .. how much should i charge to my customers ?

as an starter.......coz i have no idea abt d cost.....

i just want to have an idea.....


----------



## JMPC

I tend to charge an hourly rate and then a lower rate for each additional hour or half hour. The rate will depend on the area you're in and what you think that market can afford. Check with some local independent repair places and see what they charge. Since you have no overhead you can usually afford to charge less.

For things like upgrades or installing an operating system I would usually just charge a flat rate since I know how much time is involved. In my area independent people usually charge around $45-50 an hour and for things like virus removal or OS install it's usually around $60 - $70.


----------



## hooneey

thnxs jmpc......

i hv seen some ads...n ppl are offering dere services starting from $25.....and they say $25 for most of the services........isnt it too low or there are some hidden charges????


----------



## Armymanis

Here is my buddies PC repair website. He says he does pretty well, but its a side project. Not a full time gig. He works with me at the Help Desk currently while doing PC repair for other people after work. 

Home | James E. O'Brien


----------



## hooneey

Armymanis said:


> Here is my buddies PC repair website. He says he does pretty well, but its a side project. Not a full time gig. He works with me at the Help Desk currently while doing PC repair for other people after work.
> 
> Home | James E. O'Brien


thnxs bro


----------



## hooneey

hey i have one more question......

if i'm installing OS .... which disk i shd chose ?
like i have clean copy of win7 which i downloaded frm net....but to run it i hv to disable updates........

so whats the best option?


----------



## joeten

Where did you download it from


----------



## JMPC

hooneey said:


> .but to run it i hv to disable updates........
> 
> so whats the best option?


Doesn't sounds like a legitimate copy of Windows 7 if you have to disable updates. If you've downloaded the software illegally you need to rethink everything you're doing.


----------



## brobarapas

JMPC said:


> I tend to charge an hourly rate and then a lower rate for each additional hour or half hour. The rate will depend on the area you're in and what you think that market can afford. Check with some local independent repair places and see what they charge. Since you have no overhead you can usually afford to charge less.
> 
> For things like upgrades or installing an operating system I would usually just charge a flat rate since I know how much time is involved. In my area independent people usually charge around $45-50 an hour and for things like virus removal or OS install it's usually around $60 - $70.


That is quiet cheap for virus removal,You can install a o/s in half an hr.Of course you would need to back up your data,Virus removal can take alot of hrs to remove ,I would be charging more for virus removal.It is alot more time consuming and of course you have to know how to look for a virus


----------



## brobarapas

In my opinion you don't have the skill nor the knowledge to start a computer repair business.You are asking a simple question and a silly one at that,Every Tech in the world knows that you don't have to disable windows updates to install a o/s.


----------



## joeten

Don't use illegal software it is a recipe for disaster they usually are infected with some form of malware,Microsoft has different deals for buisiness


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have a few points to add and please dont take as me hating on you although they may seem harsh.

First Your business wont last long if your using downloaded illegal versions of windows because if MS find out they will sue you and the bill will be that big that your grand kids will still be paying it long after your dead.

Second if you want to make your business sound good and possibly spark an interest in people who might see your posts on here start typing in English and not annoying txt spk. You should realise that people who visit forums like this are potential employers and customers.

Third get some basic IT certifications such as compTIA A+ because it sounds to me at the moment you really do not have the knowledge or skills to succeed.

I wish you well in your endevour.


----------



## joeten

Good advice agree wholeheartedly


----------



## hooneey

greenbrucelee said:


> I have a few points to add and please dont take as me hating on you although they may seem harsh.
> 
> First Your business wont last long if your using downloaded illegal versions of windows because if MS find out they will sue you and the bill will be that big that your grand kids will still be paying it long after your dead.
> 
> Second if you want to make your business sound good and possibly spark an interest in people who might see your posts on here start typing in English and not annoying txt spk. You should realise that people who visit forums like this are potential employers and customers.
> 
> Third get some basic IT certifications such as compTIA A+ because it sounds to me at the moment you really do not have the knowledge or skills to succeed.
> 
> I wish you well in your endevour.



thanks for reply.....

i do have good knowledge and skills ... the only part which i'm not confident is virus removal .....

but I have helped many people ...with infected systems ( with help of google)
but when it comes to be a pro .... i need you guys.


*ok.... then can i buy one copy of windows and install on many PC's?
*


AND TO one poster i must say ... use your common sense.....
coz with pirated windows cd ..... everybody knows that you have to disable updates after installing OS.
and how on earth you can disable updates before installing windows.


----------



## brobarapas

You are clearly UN professional,I certainly would not take my PC to you to repair,I would not let you put a battery in a lap top.This forum is for helping people that want to learn and do things legal.If you want to learn how to crack/hack/software..I suggest you go back to were you d/l your illegal copy of windows from,You were giving good advice from all members in this thread.


----------



## brobarapas

hooneey said:


> hey i have one more question......
> 
> if i'm installing OS .... which disk i shd chose ?
> like i have clean copy of win7 which i downloaded frm net....but to run it i hv to disable updates........
> 
> so whats the best option?


?????????????????


----------



## greenbrucelee

you can buy one copy of windows but you would have to phone Microsoft and obtain licenses to be able to put it on more than one computer. They wont give the licenses to you for free though.

There are various licensing options, some have a limit of how many licenses you can buy i.e 5.

What you would do is normally have a copy of windows on a computer thats on a network and you link a new computer to that network and install over the network share (this removes the need for the disk) then you would activate the license.

or you can use the disk and each computer but with a different license key.

The problem you would face in doing this on new pre-built systems is that you would either have to create restore disks for the customer or make a restore partition on the hard drive.

personally if I was going to sell a built system for someone I would include the windows disk and include it in the price instead of doing any of the above.


----------



## Mainecomputer

Microsoft action pack is a must


----------



## benstuart2519

Hello,
As you going to start your part time computer repair business and you are not expert in this. And don't know everything about this. I advice you to work with someone who have experience in this work for some time get some experience and then start your own business. That help you in your business and in handling your customers.

Best Wishes...

Thanks.......


----------



## redsolja

Following this as well. 

I say it's better to work with someone then go by your self after a couple of years of experience. 

Working with someone 
This way you will get better knowledge in what your doing. 
And how to deal with customers etc.


----------



## Basementgeek

This 2 month post post is closed.

Yes b0RiNg12, kind of rude. You will find out later in life, just how much you did not know at 16.

BG


----------

